# Mahlkonig EK43 Grinder in Black



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have 1 black EK43 in stock priced at £1649 + VAT

Prices for Mahlkonig are going up end of August 2014.

Grab a EK43 cheapest you will find in UK!


----------

